
Science and Truth - We’re All in It Together - oliverdamian
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/05/06/opinion/sunday/science-and-truth-were-all-in-it-together.html?_r=2&hp&pagewanted=all
======
oliverdamian
This is how I feel Hacker News works. I read Hacker News precisely because of
the comments section which often illuminates and provide more context and grit
to the referenced article.

